# Help with suspension/brake upgrades



## shooting4life (Feb 1, 2011)

I just want tho say that this is a great forum. I have been a reader for the last couple of years. I have finally gotten to the point that I need to start upgrading my suspension in my 05 auto gto with 45k miles. I bought th ecar used in 07 with 15k miles on it. I have not done anything to the car besides oil changes and tire rotation. I am not very handy so my brother is going to be doing the work, I just need to buy the parts. 
I have done tons of reading and think I have it figured out, but before I place my order I want to make sure I have all my bases covered and don't end up with the car apart and needing another part.
The car I drive the gto a few times a week. I don't do track days or anything, just a semi daily driver. I have already lost the right rear tire once from it rubbing on the inside wall. Took about 20k miles to do it. That was last April and I have put off the upgrades untill now.

What I plan on buying is a Lovell Eliminator kit, not sure if I should do stock height or 3/4 drop? The ass of the car is way low now but I drag some places. Will I still drag at 3/4 drop or will the 3/4 still be higher than a sagging back end? I know this is hard to judge without pictures.
I was also going to buy at the same time the Poly strut mounts and the weekend warrior 1 package. Should I be buying any other suspension parts at this time?

I was also going to do the brakes and rotors but I thought the money for the rotors would be better spent now towards the suspension and I could do rotors next time I do brakes. I was just going to get the yellow stuff pads. They seem like they would be good for street use. 

My other plan was to do a transmission service and service the rear differential. Anything special about doing these compared to other cars?

Thanks again for everyones help.
Jordan


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovells elliminator w/ strut mounts and RR bushigns. Energy Suspension master kit. This should solve 99.0% of your suspension needs. Chances your already sagging so doing a lowering spring probally won't change where you are now.

I went with eBay from brakes. I did the expensive route and it wasn't worht the money. I think I paid $250 all the way arround. Your an 05 so they will be a little more since you have bigger rotors.


----------

